

Ask HN: Good masters programmes for 'smart-ups' / late-20s career advice - mjw

Dear HN,<p>After doing an undergrad in maths and working for a handful of web startups in my 20s -- I've learned a lot about software engineering and growing businesses in the process but am nevertheless hankering after a tech job where I can get a little  more leverage out of more specialised quantitative and comp-sci skills.<p>It occurred to me to investigate a taught masters in (say) machine learning or computational statistics as a way into this kind of work -- both as a refresher for the relevant skills, but also as a way to meet people doing interesting things and potentially find good co-founders for a data-driven start-up, or connections with existing ventures.<p>I'm sure I'm not the only one with this kind of experience, so thought I would ask HN: What were your experiences with technology-related post-grad programmes?<p>Anyone meet a co-founder there? anyone drop out? find the skills you learned an advantage at a start-up or, at the other end of the spectrum, when applying to Google etc?<p>Are there any programmes which you'd recommend as having an environment particularly conducive to hooking up with co-founders, jobs, funding, commercially viable research spin-offs etc, as well as solid teaching? While I can guess the big names, I'd be particularly interested to hear about experiences, especially in the UK but elsewhere too.<p>Alternatively: anyone think this is a crazy idea and I should try and teach myself, start hobby projects and look for a job at (say) a larger outfit where I can pick up and start to use more of these skills on the job.<p>Cheers, sorry a lot of questions there!
======
mjw
(Incidentally, does anyone know if one needs to do anything special to post
these threads to the 'ask' section?)

~~~
marklabedz
Just use the "submit" link above and don't include a URL:
<http://ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html>

